# Boyd Gaming announces the new Echelon Resort



## ricoba (Jan 4, 2006)

Boyd announced today that it will tear down the Stardust on the Strip and build a new mega project on the 63 acre site.  The new resort will be the Echelon, with 4 distinct hotels, a convention complex and shopping/entertainment area.

This should make HGVC owners happy that new excitement is building at the North end of the Strip.

For info see:  www.echelonresort.com

Enjoy,

Rick


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 6, 2006)

I'll be happier when they implode the eyesore known as Circus Circus, which is right next door. However, new construction on the north end is welcome anywhere it occurs. Hopefully, something new will be done with the Riviera and the Sahara. I'm hoping that since the RTU timeshare units the Sahara used to sell is just about up that something might happen there. 

There is also the "planned" London based property that Turnberry was supposed to build on the old El Rancho site and whatever was going to go in at the old Wet and Wild water them park. However, I believe both of those are on the far back burner and that burner hasn't even been turned on in a couple of years. IE, the projects are very cold and close to dead, if they're not dead already.


----------



## Leturno (Jan 7, 2006)

*I've never been to Vegas*

I have never been to Vegas, and it amazes me how much it keeps rebuilding itself. I am sure much stays the same but I imagine for the regular Vegas goer the place must appear to reinvent itself every 8 years or so.

Scott


----------



## dougp26364 (Jan 7, 2006)

Leturno said:
			
		

> I have never been to Vegas, and it amazes me how much it keeps rebuilding itself. I am sure much stays the same but I imagine for the regular Vegas goer the place must appear to reinvent itself every 8 years or so.
> 
> Scott



Keep this in mind if you're ever out there and some far south end of the strip TS resort (actually far enough south to be off the strip) tries to tell you that there isn't any more room to build on the "old" strip, so the have to start building south on the "new" strip. It just isn't true. They'll keep knocking older resort/casino's down and putting up something new in it's place.


----------



## RonaldCol (Jan 9, 2006)

*Boyd's Needs Money ... and That's Why ...*

... other gamblers who've played Boyd's casinos have been complaining the payouts on slots have dropped recently. This is not a scientific study but just from talking to a few people who are inveterate slot gamblers.


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 10, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> There is also the "planned" London based property that Turnberry was supposed to build on the old El Rancho site and whatever was going to go in at the old Wet and Wild water them park. However, I believe both of those are on the far back burner and that burner hasn't even been turned on in a couple of years. IE, the projects are very cold and close to dead, if they're not dead already.



I recall Turnberry purchased the Fontainebleau in miami and announced last year they would break ground this year on a Fontainebleau in Las Vegas next to the old Wet and wild.


----------



## ricoba (Jan 10, 2006)

It will be a few years, but the north end of the Strip will be changing significantly.  I am sure that the Riv & the Sahara will eventually end up as new projects too, but since they aren't "big" corporately owned properties, it will be awhile.

Once the new Sky Tower is finished next to the HGVC and the Ecehelon is up then it will really make Circus Circus really stick out like a sore thumb. So MGM/Mirage will probably end up doing something there too, but their priority now is the new CityCenter project where the Boardwalk now stands.

I think that Turnberry did announce a Fountainbleu on the Wet & Wild site but they are also involved in the new Turnberry on Karen ave right across the street from the HGVC@the Hilton.

Wynn has also announced a new tower sometime in the future.  I think that it was the vision of Steve Wynn again that relaunced the new building boom at the north end.

I agree too with the comment about Boyd needing cashing & tightening up.  We were regular small players downtown, but didn't get our usual comps this year, so once again I found the Golden Nugget our favorite Vegas hotel and playground.  The GN is also going to do some new exciting building now that it is owned by the Landry's Restaurant people.  A new entrace is being built, and there are pictures of a new tower and a great new pool area.

Vegas, is a great city to watch to see the changes that occur so often.

Enjoy 

Rick


----------

